# Rollers-Wisconsin?



## alphaknights (Nov 7, 2011)

Any roller breeders in wisconsin?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Check your PM (private message) by clicking on your notifications at the top right. I am the secretary/treasurer of the Wisconsin Flying Roller Club. If you're looking for rollers in WI, I will point you in the right direction as best I can. 

Tou


----------

